# Regent Markets



## Wingtrader (10 February 2011)

Has anyone heard of these guys or are subscribing to their service?  They claim a very high success rate on int'l mkts (essentially betting on first few hour closing levels).

Not sure if the real deal or another scam.....


----------



## MeekTrader (10 February 2011)

Yeah they seem alright. They do free trials of their trades, I did one for a week and it went surprisingly well.

The memberships are all a bit expensive for me at this stage but if I end up selling my CBA shares I think I'lll be looking into it further. 

There's a heap of these sorts of market prediction companies out there so there's plenty to choose from if you don't like these guys but any group worth their salt will offer a trial of some kind. 

I wouldn't buy anything like this till someone let me try it 1st!


----------



## stockGURU (10 February 2011)

A lot of people out there on the web are calling this mob scammers and the company seems to have had quite a few different names in the past. Beware!

http://www.bizclaims.com/2010/11/regent-markets-pty-ltd-scam-scamscamscamscamscamscamscamscamscam/
http://www.trade2win.com/boards/first-steps/37512-pgi-98.html
http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...-ben-yuri-sasonow-angela-barnard-c386669.html
http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/595-wraa-wra-walker-robertson-associates-simon-cooper-


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2011)

stockGURU said:


> A lot of people out there on the web are calling this mob scammers and the company seems to have had quite a few different names in the past. Beware!
> 
> http://www.bizclaims.com/2010/11/regent-markets-pty-ltd-scam-scamscamscamscamscamscamscamscamscam/
> http://www.trade2win.com/boards/first-steps/37512-pgi-98.html
> ...



Hooly dooly stockGURU! 

I guess it pays to do your own research. 

And, like the posters above I wouldn't go near anything that made you sign up without seeing historical audited performance from a reputable firm. 

If not, the trials and guarantees are pretty worthless really. 

Do they have an AFSL?

Hope it's not one of those companies that has changed it's name several times and resides in Brisbane or, heaven forbid, the Gold Coast.


----------



## MeekTrader (11 February 2011)

I saw some of those postings before I even took their trial offer up but, as they rightly said, all the bad stuff I could find on them was written anonymously and alot of it didn't really add up with the facts I could find.

For example some of the posts list 4 or 5 different company names in the one report saying these guys are changing their names all the time but a few quick ASIC searches later and I discovered that they only changed names once in 6 or 7 years? Plus the name that they used to have (can't remember) wasn't even in any of the reports? 

No afsl as they aren't brokers or planners, they just send out bet tips daily. The bet tips are for euro stockmarkets and I assume that's why they were brought up on the stock forum.

Anyway I find the idea of making money from stockmarket betting very appealing so im probably biased on the topic but it didn't cost me anything to do a trial with them and I was impressed to say the least.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2011)

MeekTrader said:


> No afsl as they aren't brokers or planners, they just send out bet tips daily. The bet tips are for euro stockmarkets



Well, I'm confused. You pay for recommendations on stocks to buy but no need for an AFSL. Is that legal?


----------



## MeekTrader (14 February 2011)

They don't tell you what stocks to buy, or even speculate on individual shares. Their tips are for bets you can place through certain online bookmakers on what a whole stock exchange will do over an hour.

As far as I know you don't need an AFSL to sell betting tips. I've worked in finance for 13 years now and one of the first things you learn is that AFS Licencing is much more annoying red tape than actual government oversight for the consumer's benefit. If I didn't need one I wouldn't want one, too much pointless  paperwork.


----------



## Wingtrader (14 February 2011)

Meek Trader,

Can you let us know what the success strike rate is so far with your trades. I really hope you are not an employee of Regent talking it up......


----------



## MeekTrader (14 February 2011)

WingTrader, I'm not even a member of theirs. I did a trial for one week.

In the week of 17-21/1/2011 they sent me about 45 trades to me and only got one wrong. I was very happy with the result and made some decent money out of it that week, that's all I can tell you, don't take it as a recommendation.

I found this thread because I'm still interested in doing it sometime soon. I would have liked a slightly longer trial but I can understand their policy. I've done a bit of research into them over the last month and they seem very upfront about everything.


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2011)

Looks to me like another group of new sign-up spruikers that appear at regular intervals.

No AFSL and two new posters discussing a "service" that starts at $8800.

Whats that saying, something about if it quacks and waddles etc ?

Regards
"BoggoTrader"


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2011)

Wingtrader said:


> I really hope you are not an employee of Regent talking it up......




Hmmmm... funny you should mention it. This thread made me suspicious and I checked through the links posted in post# 3 in this thread. It appears that MeekTrader shares the same surname as one of those mentioned as a director of Regent Markets.

Sadly, this is a regular occurence here at ASF and now this thread will be closed and this company banned from any future discussion.


----------

